
Ask HN: What are your biggest challenges with Pagerduty, OpsGenie and VictorOps? - bilbob
I&#x27;m currently evaluating all three solutions right now. From my preliminary eval, Splunk seems to provide more context than PD and VO. On-call scheduling and escalation features are similar. PD seems to have more advanced features, more integrations(some 2-way, which is nice), VO has better reporting. What are your greatest challenges while dealing with incidents with either these solutions? What critical features are missing in either solutions that have affected the way you deal with incidents?
======
bradknowles
PagerDuty is all about the reporting and tracking of incidents and alerts. But
it has some rough edges.

First, there is no search function. Use command-F or control-F in your
browser. That's all you get.

Second, you are very limited in the types of things you can merge with other
things. You can't merge incidents with alerts or vice-versa. I think incidents
can be merged with other incidents, but alerts can't be merged with other
alerts. But I might have that backwards.

It is impossible to have a large account with PagerDuty where you can hand off
administration of entire chunks of the organization to someone else. This
makes it impossible to set up teams to do their own self-service, and you're
always going to be reliant on a central group of administrators who can be
trusted not to screw up things for the entire company.

I had no prior experience with PagerDuty, but recently I've had to deal with
it a fair amount. It's pretty clunky, although they are the biggest company in
the field.

You would think this would make them an ideal choice for large Enterprise
companies, but it seems to me that even large Enterprises are dumping them for
OpsGenie or other solutions in this space.

